# Optical Illusion



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

If your eyes follow the movement of the rotating pink dot, the dots will remain only one colour, pink.










However if you stare at the black "+" in the centre, the moving dot turns
to green.

Now, concentrate on the black "+ " in the centre of the picture. After a short
period, all the pink dots will slowly disappear, and you will only see only a
single green dot rotating.

It's amazing how our brain works.
There really is no green dot and the pink ones really don't disappear.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Think I'll try this again in the morning when the single malt has worn off! 8O 8O


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Zeb

you been at the Ardbeg again 8) 

I didn't have a problem  did exactly as the man said  

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Hi Zeb
> 
> you been at the Ardbeg again 8)
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff

I didn't have a problem either - I just didn't want to believe it! 8O 8O

It wasn't the Ardbeg either. It was Laphroaig Quarter Cask 

 >>Slainte Mhath<<

P.S.  >>This<<  is an interesting site, and nicely presented too.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Didn't work properly for my wife she was distracted by the 'disgusting avatar' and on reflection I agree with her. Couldn't you put something up that is less 'clever' mungo?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Sillytrafic, I am sorry that you and your wife take exception to my avatar and find it disgusting. It is meant to reflect that this is what we are doing to our children in todays society through passive smoking, industrial pollutants, waste incineration and traffic congestion etc. It is not my intention to have babes in arms smoking Woodbines as soon as they are able to sit-up, god forbid.

When I chose this as my avatar I didn't "think" it was clever but I still choose to use it and not to change it. I do hope this decision I have chosen to make doesn't cause further offense to you or your wife.

Oh and by the way, my "handle" is Mango or Mangothemadmonk, not Mungo as you might have misread it.

Kindest regards.

Johnny F


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Sillytrafic, I am sorry that you and your wife take exception to my avatar and find it disgusting. It is meant to reflect that this is what we are doing to our children in todays society through passive smoking, industrial pollutants, waste incineration and traffic congestion etc. It is not my intention to have babes in arms smoking Woodbines as soon as they are able to sit-up, god forbid.
> 
> When I chose this as my avatar I didn't "think" it was clever but I still choose to use it and not to change it. I do hope this decision I have chosen to make doesn't cause further offense to you or your wife.
> 
> ...


Thats a Craven A!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Thats a Craven A!


Good one :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------

